# New cnc router



## Dukie94 (Feb 5, 2015)

I just bought a CNC router from China QC 1325.
I have installed Mach3 and Vectric.
I can not get either one to work properly.
PLEASE HELP!
Thank you,
Phil


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Vectric is a company. Which of their products are you having trouble with? If you have a legitimate copy of one then [email protected] is where you should email for help. Their forum at Vectric Forum ? Index page is a great place to ask questions and find specific help on specific problems relating to vectric products.

Mach3 I have no experience with. It's job is to take toolpath files created by your Vectric product and then control your CNC to cut them out. If you don't have Mach3 controlling your CNC then you'll need to visit their help forums for help configuring it.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Do these direct Chinese companies even have tech support?

HJ

Need's somebody to call on home turf


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

There are a series of You Tube videos on this machine


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

That is the problem with buying from China and other overseas companies, many do not have stateside assistance. I would pop over to cnczone.com. You might be able to find the company rep there. Other than that, we can try to help, YMMV.....

Bryan:wink:


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Lots of basic questions you need to answer before I can give you accurate help. 

Start with Mach3 and get that installed and configured properly first.

Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Send me a PM with your contact information. I will help you.


----------



## Dukie94 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Bill,
My #480.840.5508
Thanks
Phil


----------



## Dukie94 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Bryan,
I have two problems. I think I have ports and pin set right but need help homing Mach3.
I did watch a few videos but I have more questions. Could you maybe walk thru it with me 
on the phone?
When I create a file in Vcarve and send it to Mach3 it just doesn't work.
I used every post processor and still when a smile rectangle with text inside the view isn't right.
you don't see the rectangle and only two letters of the text.
Hope you can help me!
Thanks,
Phil
480.840.5508


----------



## Dukie94 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi HJ,
I have two problems. I think I have ports and pin set right but need help homing Mach3.
I did watch a few videos but I have more questions. Could you maybe walk thru it with me 
on the phone?
When I create a file in Vcarve and send it to Mach3 it just doesn't work.
I used every post processor and still when a smile rectangle with text inside the view isn't right.
you don't see the rectangle and only two letters of the text.
Hope you can help me!
Thanks,
Phil
480.840.5508


----------

